# I have a really, really silly question to ask...



## dontworry

What are biscuits? I keep seeing girls posting about eating biscuits with their tea and whatnot lol, are they cookies or just like, pastries or something? Do you have to eat them with tea? Do you have a tea-time, and when is it? LOL I'm sorry being so nosy, I've just always wondered. Can you have coffee instead of tea? What kind of tea do you drink?

I was really surprised when I visited Mexico and was told they don't have "lunch" there lmao. I guess they just snack? 

Sorry again, for the silly questions!! :blush:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

they don't have lunch in mexico? lol

I'm waiting for the answers to your questions too.lol


----------



## djt

a biscut is what we dip in2 a cup of tea ha we dont have to but its realyyy niceeeeeee


----------



## tasha41

Biscuits are cookies

& I think "tea" is dinner rather than like time for a tea party lol but some people in the UK do say dinner/supper??


----------



## djt

tea is a cup of tea


----------



## Jadeyydoe

haha biscuits are basically like a cookie I guess, you don't have to have them with tea!
They just taste really good when you dunk them in xD
You can have them with coffee david does :D
and you can have it anytime :D
i usually have it just before bed or just as I;ve woken up or just whenever i just fancy a snack :D
I drink PG tips decaf, its amazinggggggggggg :D


----------



## aiimee12345

its jus like a cookie,, n some people dip them in tea or eat them on there own :d u can get different sorts.. xx


----------



## djt

evey 1 shud just have 1 language ha and 1 saying 4 each thing it would make things so muhc easier


----------



## dontworry

They sound like my version of biscotti, but I don't think they're probably that hard... Hmm. Thanks for answering my silly questions, ladies lol. 

I've just heard that there's like "Tea time"... maybe it's only in some places? Or maybe it just isn't like an official time... lmao. Like here, breakfast is when you wake up, lunch is around noon, and dinner is in the evening... kinda thing. I don't know if I make any sense. xD


----------



## trashit

tea is a cup of tea but also tea time is the meal at the end of the day that all the family sit down and eat but its confusing because it depends on which part of the country you come from but some people call the end of day meal dinner and some call it tea. I call it tea :) does that make sense? I usually have it around 5 o clock. Erm biscuits are like ginger nuts, mcvities (do you have mcvities out there) that kinda thing, cookies are a type of biscuit to us.


----------



## dontworry

djt said:


> evey 1 shud just have 1 language ha and 1 saying 4 each thing it would make things so muhc easier

I agree! I stink at learning different languages... I failed Spanish and now my OH wants us to take up French. Yeah right! I think it's just the slang words that put me off, really.


----------



## dontworry

Trashit - I have no idea what mcvities are haha. But I'm starting to get the hang of the whole tea-time thing.


----------



## tasha41

Do you guys eat different biscuits/cookies than we do, because I hear people talk about like digestives but when I think cookies I think of like oatmeal raisin, chocolate chip, peanut butter.. etc. Or biscotti in coffee/tea I agree dontworry.... BLISS


----------



## Jadeyydoe

dontworry said:
 

> trashit - i have no idea what mcvities are haha. But i'm starting to get the hang of the whole tea-time thing. :p

you are missing out mcvities are bloody awsome :d


----------



## trashit

cookies are just a type of biscuit to us, theres all different types, like ginger biscuits, oatmeal biscuits, chocolate biscuits etc. Mcvities are just one of the big brands of biscuits, they make digestives, rich tea. Rich tea biscuits are just thin, sweet biscuits and digestives are brown in colour and thick and crumbly. trying to describe biscuits is not an easy task! I hope that makes sense tho :)


----------



## djt

rich tea creams am munching on just lost 1 in me cuppa tho :(


----------



## trashit

mcvities are awesome :D
Oreos, we class oreos are biscuits.


----------



## trashit

lol i dont dunk my biscuits, i used to but i hated the way my cuppa got filled with crumbs and lumps of biscuit so i dont bother now. Hob nobs are good to dunk they last forever!


----------



## dontworry

It's all starting to make sense lol.
I don't feel so stupid anymore! Thank you haha.


----------



## Jas029

It's just to confusing! :wacko:

Some people here in the states call Dinner/Tea supper.. and for them dinner is like lunch.. 
My cousins are "old fashioned" like that and call dinner/tea Supper and if you call it dinner they think you mean lunch or they get mad at you like.. wth?! :wacko:


----------



## helpmehateyou

You can't tell me you haven't heard of like biscuits and gravey?


----------



## dontworry

helpmehateyou said:


> You can't tell me you haven't heard of like biscuits and gravey?

Oh of course I have  But it's not the same kinda biscuits that I'm talking about lol. The biscuits we have with gravy are almost like buns, but crumbly and buttery, not sweet or anything!


----------



## helpmehateyou

OH!! I'm sitting here all wtf? LOL


----------



## dontworry

LOL! Nah I'm talking about like the English version, or European version I guess. You know how they say like "Tea and crumpets" or "Tea and biscuits" lol?


----------



## Jas029

helpmehateyou said:


> You can't tell me you haven't heard of like biscuits and gravey?

My mom makes the best biscuits and gravy -Drool- :haha:


----------



## helpmehateyou

> My mom makes the best biscuits and gravy -Drool- :haha:

NO NO NO! You'd be wrong, my grandpa makes the best biscuits and gravy!!!!!


----------



## p3rox

Biscuits and gravy??? :sick: Not sure that's the same kind of biscuit over here?!? :shrug:

All this talk of Tea, biscuits and crumpets is making me hungry!! :roll:

Oh and no you don't _have_ to eat them with a cup of tea/coffee, I eat whole packets on their own!

As far as the tea time thing, it's like the evening meal......Breakfast, lunch, Tea basically, although some people also call their tea, dinner or supper!!! my gran always used to have "elevensies" which was a cup of coffee and a cake at 11am, YUM! Ok, now it's officially i'm reaaaallllllyyyyyy hungry! lol

In my opinion the BEST kind of tea (in the world possibly!!) Is Yorkshire Tea, a proper cuppa lol! and the best type of coffee is Starbucks Gingerbread Latte! Mmmmmmmm

And these are the best type of biscuits
 



Attached Files:







Digestives-Caramel-200.jpg
File size: 8.6 KB
Views: 58









f10740_set.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 3









798609.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## helpmehateyou

VERY DIFFERENT BISCUITS! lol. We call those cookies! Lol. Here's out biscuits. 

https://homepage.mac.com/dtrull/pix/pillsburyfrozen.jpg


----------



## Jas029

helpmehateyou said:


> My mom makes the best biscuits and gravy -Drool- :haha:
> 
> NO NO NO! You'd be wrong, my grandpa makes the best biscuits and gravy!!!!!Click to expand...

Oh I'd like to see about that!!

Also, Those would be cookies here!!


----------



## annawrigley

you would not believe the amount of amusement i got out of this thread! xD
but yeah its all pretty much been answered!
every time is tea time :coffee: mmmm
and tea is also what i call dinner .. < EDIT: that came out wrong, i call it tea. others call it dinner. the evening meal!
some people say dinner for lunch here as well which just confuses me, i just stick to never saying dinner :haha: breakfast, lunch and tea.
and yeah i'd say cookies are a type of biscuit. a chocolate chip cookie is what i'd class as a "cookie".
anything else pretty much is a biscuit!
xx


----------



## annawrigley

a biscuit is like a cracker that is sweet! and less dry! and often covered in chocolate or filled with caramel or pretty much anything really
lol sorry just thought of a way to describe it better


----------



## trashit

BISCUITS WITH GRAVY :| :sick: no way! You mean like a yorkshire pudding? lol. Oh Anna your posh then  hahaha. I have breakfast, dinner, tea :D xx


----------



## Jas029

Atleast we all agree on breakfast! (Maybe THAT'S why it's the most important meal of the day)

Breakfast, Lunch, Dinner
Or well, now that I'm pregnant
Breakfast, Snack, Lunch, Snack, Dinner, Snack, Snack :haha:

Oh, and then there's the confusing, BRUNCH! :winkwink:


----------



## helpmehateyou

> Breakfast, Lunch, Dinner
> Or well, now that I'm pregnant
> Breakfast, Snack, Lunch, Snack, Dinner, Snack, Snack :haha:
> 
> Oh, and then there's the confusing, BRUNCH! :winkwink:

Dude I so agree with you, i'm only 10 weeks and well for me it's about that, i'm hungry all the time. :headspin:


----------



## leoniebabey

trashit said:


> BISCUITS WITH GRAVY :| :sick: no way! You mean like a yorkshire pudding? lol. Oh Anna your posh then  hahaha. I have breakfast, dinner, tea :D xx


yes i have brekfast dinner & tea to :winkwink:
mmm biscuits! 
hmm biscuites to me are like nice,bourbons,custard creams,malted milk :shrug:

what ive always wondered though is a jaffa cake a biscuit :wacko:


----------



## Hamsterlovin

Hhaha I love this thread. I love colloquial language and phrases. It's funny how I think it's mad that in America the term biscuit isn't known or understood by possibly many!! I'm from Ireland and we call potates 'spuds' alot yet when you go anywhere even near Ireland like England they don't have a clue what you mean! And I remember when I first heard the English expression 'all my days' I remember thinking 'why would you say that??' lol. It's great :D Long live funny words and expressions!! x


----------



## Jas029

Hamsterlovin said:


> Hhaha I love this thread. I love colloquial language and phrases. It's funny how I think it's mad that in America the term biscuit isn't known or understood by possibly many!! I'm from Ireland and we call potates 'spuds' alot yet when you go anywhere even near Ireland like England they don't have a clue what you mean! And I remember when I first heard the English expression 'all my days' I remember thinking 'why would you say that??' lol. It's great :D Long live funny words and expressions!! x

It may just be the part of the states I'm in but we know what "spuds" are we just never refer to potatoes as spuds (Well, the ones that do are alittle more.. "southern")

Also, I've never heard that English expression before and I have absolutely no idea what it could even begin to mean :rofl:


----------



## ~RedLily~

anyone else really want a biscuit now? lol


----------



## Hamsterlovin

Jas029 said:


> Hamsterlovin said:
> 
> 
> Hhaha I love this thread. I love colloquial language and phrases. It's funny how I think it's mad that in America the term biscuit isn't known or understood by possibly many!! I'm from Ireland and we call potates 'spuds' alot yet when you go anywhere even near Ireland like England they don't have a clue what you mean! And I remember when I first heard the English expression 'all my days' I remember thinking 'why would you say that??' lol. It's great :D Long live funny words and expressions!! x
> 
> It may just be the part of the states I'm in but we know what "spuds" are we just never refer to potatoes as spuds (Well, the ones that do are alittle more.. "southern")
> 
> Also, I've never heard that English expression before and I have absolutely no idea what it could even begin to mean :rofl:Click to expand...

Ooooh cool so were not alone in using the word spuds!! God knows where it originated from!! I think 'all my days' means the same as 'oh my god' but I think I would need an English translator to verify that!! I am happy to assist in any Irish expression translations! haha xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Kirsty90 said:


> anyone else really want a biscuit now? lol

mhmmm !
in fact im going to make some hot chocolate & get some biccys to dip in

.. even tho there miles better dipped into coffee but then i dont like the coffee and i cba to make 2 cups when i can just make my hot choclate :coffee:


----------



## ~RedLily~

leoniebabey said:


> Kirsty90 said:
> 
> 
> anyone else really want a biscuit now? lol
> 
> mhmmm !
> in fact im going to make some hot chocolate & get some biccys to dip in
> 
> .. even tho there miles better dipped into coffee but then i dont like the coffee and i cba to make 2 cups when i can just make my hot choclate :coffee:Click to expand...


oooh hot chocolate good idea lol.


----------



## p3rox

leoniebabey said:


> what ive always wondered though is a jaffa cake a biscuit :wacko:

Ahhhhh the old Jaffa Cake/Biscuit debate.......I think Cake because it's sponge :shrug:

According to Wikipidia....

Jaffa Cakes are a biscuit-like cake in the United Kingdom and Ireland. McVitie and Price introduced the Jaffa Cake in 1927. Its creation is largely credited to John Langlands, a director of McVitie and Price. The cakes were named after Jaffa oranges, sweet oranges native to Jaffa.[1]

Jaffa Cakes are circular, 54 mm (2&#8539; inches) in diameter and have three layers: a sponge cake base, a layer of orange flavoured jelly and a coating of dark chocolate. [2] The basic way to prepare a Jaffa cake entails baking a fatless sponge and adding jam and chocolate to taste.[3]

Under UK law, no Value Added Tax (VAT) is charged on biscuits and cakes  they are "zero rated". Chocolate covered biscuits, however, are subject to VAT, currently 17.5%. McVities classed its Jaffa Cakes as cakes, but in 1991, this was challenged by Her Majesty's Customs and Excise and the case ended up before the courts.[4] This may have been because Jaffa Cakes are about the same size and shape as some types of biscuit, and particularly because they are commonly eaten alongside, or instead of, traditional biscuits. The court asked "What criteria should be used to class something as a cake?"

McVities defended its classification of Jaffa Cakes as cakes, producing a 12" (30 cm) Jaffa Cake to illustrate that its Jaffa Cakes were simply miniature cakes.[5]

McVities argued that a distinction between cakes and biscuits is, among other things, that biscuits would normally be expected to go soft when stale, whereas cakes would normally be expected to go hard. It was demonstrated to the Tribunal that Jaffa Cakes become hard when stale. Other factors taken into account by the Chairman, Potter QC, included the name, ingredients, texture, size, packaging, marketing, presentation, appeal to children, and manufacturing process. Potter ruled that the Jaffa Cake is a cake. McVities therefore won the case and VAT is not paid on Jaffa Cakes

There was actually a court case over it :wacko::haha:


----------



## helpmehateyou

For some reason the thought of biscuits ( i know you ment cookies) in hot chocolate gave me the urge to throw up. :l


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

helpmehateyou said:


> For some reason the thought of biscuits ( i know you ment cookies) in hot chocolate gave me the urge to throw up. :l

nooo its lush


----------



## leoniebabey

p3rox said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> what ive always wondered though is a jaffa cake a biscuit :wacko:
> 
> Ahhhhh the old Jaffa Cake/Biscuit debate.......I think Cake because it's sponge :shrug:
> 
> According to Wikipidia....
> 
> Jaffa Cakes are a biscuit-like cake in the United Kingdom and Ireland. McVitie and Price introduced the Jaffa Cake in 1927. Its creation is largely credited to John Langlands, a director of McVitie and Price. The cakes were named after Jaffa oranges, sweet oranges native to Jaffa.[1]
> 
> Jaffa Cakes are circular, 54 mm (2&#8539; inches) in diameter and have three layers: a sponge cake base, a layer of orange flavoured jelly and a coating of dark chocolate. [2] The basic way to prepare a Jaffa cake entails baking a fatless sponge and adding jam and chocolate to taste.[3]
> 
> Under UK law, no Value Added Tax (VAT) is charged on biscuits and cakes  they are "zero rated". Chocolate covered biscuits, however, are subject to VAT, currently 17.5%. McVities classed its Jaffa Cakes as cakes, but in 1991, this was challenged by Her Majesty's Customs and Excise and the case ended up before the courts.[4] This may have been because Jaffa Cakes are about the same size and shape as some types of biscuit, and particularly because they are commonly eaten alongside, or instead of, traditional biscuits. The court asked "What criteria should be used to class something as a cake?"
> 
> McVities defended its classification of Jaffa Cakes as cakes, producing a 12" (30 cm) Jaffa Cake to illustrate that its Jaffa Cakes were simply miniature cakes.[5]
> 
> McVities argued that a distinction between cakes and biscuits is, among other things, that biscuits would normally be expected to go soft when stale, whereas cakes would normally be expected to go hard. It was demonstrated to the Tribunal that Jaffa Cakes become hard when stale. Other factors taken into account by the Chairman, Potter QC, included the name, ingredients, texture, size, packaging, marketing, presentation, appeal to children, and manufacturing process. Potter ruled that the Jaffa Cake is a cake. McVities therefore won the case and VAT is not paid on Jaffa Cakes
> 
> There was actually a court case over it :wacko::haha:Click to expand...

PMSL ! I cant beleive there was a court case over it that's mad !
i just always wondered cause there in the biscuit isle & you can get jaffa cake bars which are like actual cake :wacko: hmmmm 
they should call them jaffa biscuits :dohh:


----------



## KrisKitten

i 
dont
believe
i 
missed
this
thread
:haha:
bejeebus...well im now tucking into a load of chocolate hobnobs now girls - cheers for that.
My grandparents do teatime, coz they have breakfast round 8, a big proper lunch around 12/1 (like dinner) and then teatime is usually a snadwhich/leftovers from lunch/bag of crisps etc.
It used to b the same way all over britain untill everything became so work focused and it was out of the norm to go home for ur lunch xxx


----------



## Alexandra91

My fave thread ever? I think so!!

Pass the biscuits ;) x


----------



## flutterbywing

kris, my grandparents did the same.

What about clubs and penguins and such, what do people call these, oh says they are choclate, but I'd say chocolate biscuits


----------



## leoniebabey

flutterbywing said:


> kris, my grandparents did the same.
> 
> What about clubs and penguins and such, what do people call these, oh says they are choclate, but I'd say chocolate biscuits

i call them biscuits too, sometimes ill say can i have a biscuit then if someone asks what kind ill say a choclate one, referring to something in a wrapper


----------



## annawrigley

Hamsterlovin said:


> Hhaha I love this thread. I love colloquial language and phrases. It's funny how I think it's mad that in America the term biscuit isn't known or understood by possibly many!! I'm from Ireland and we call potates 'spuds' alot yet when you go anywhere even near Ireland like England they don't have a clue what you mean! And I remember when I first heard the English expression 'all my days' I remember thinking 'why would you say that??' lol. It's great :D Long live funny words and expressions!! x

isnt it "oh my days"? :D
and yer it means oh my god lool xx
 


Kirsty90 said:


> anyone else really want a biscuit now? lol

yes! :dohh:



p3rox said:


> There was actually a court case over it :wacko::haha:

lmao! :D



flutterbywing said:


> What about clubs and penguins and such, what do people call these, oh says they are choclate, but I'd say chocolate biscuits

yeah i'd call them biscuits, they're bordering on chocolate though... i think twix and mars etc though are chocolate.

ellie, why am i posh for having breakfast, lunch and tea? :cry:

i remember when i was a kid my nana would always make me porridge for "supper" but i didnt know what supper was cos we didnt have it in our house so whenever kids at school talked about having their "supper" ie "tea" i just thought they meant porridge.
i thought supper = porridge for years :dohh:


----------



## dontworry

So... what are crumpets? LMAO. I'm sorry that I have all of these questions, I'm just so intrigued lmao. I'm getting really hungry reading though, especially about the chocolate "biscuits". Yum. x)


----------



## annawrigley

mmmmmmmmmm crumpets
*dies*
i prefer muffins though tbh!
english muffins not the sweet ones :winkwink:
these are crumpets:

 



Attached Files:







crumpets.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 39


----------



## KrisKitten

o my god crumpets are mmmm mmmm mmmm
u toast them, and theyr full of little holes so wen u put butter on them it seeps through it
mmmmmmmm


----------



## Moomad

Oh I love crumpets!! I want some


----------



## dontworry

Ohh so crumpets are just like our "english muffins" which now makes a ton of sense lol. I love those.


----------



## supriseBump_x

i LOVE this thread, this has got to be the first 6 page thread that i have read each and every post and laughed the hole way through :haha: My Ultimate Fave...? I think sooooo :thumbup: :happydance: :D X


----------



## KrisKitten

theyr kinda like them but i think english muffins are tougher? 
Crumpets have like a solid base but they rise to be quite light and scrummy XD xxx


----------



## tasha41

Yeah we have english muffins AND crumpets here.. crumpets are like softer.. English muffins are where its at... mmmmm

I love crumpets warm with peanut butter... the PB goes all melty and its so good


----------



## supriseBump_x

sorry to butt in but thought id ask since its kinda on topic...ish lol. Why are hot cross buns called 'hot' cross buns, when there cold? :shrug: x


----------



## dontworry

supriseBump_x said:


> i LOVE this thread, this has got to be the first 6 page thread that i have read each and every post and laughed the hole way through :haha: My Ultimate Fave...? I think sooooo :thumbup: :happydance: :D X

I'm quite glad someone else can get some use out of it. xD


----------



## samface182

some people over here in the uk call dinner 'tea' but its just plaine confusing lol. i call it dinner. we call cookies biscuits. cookies to us are the big round things with choc chips in them lol


----------



## dontworry

I don't even know what a hot cross bun is. LOL man I feel so stupid.

Note: I LOVE english muffins with peanut butter on them... omg... I want some right now haha.


----------



## supriseBump_x

dontworry said:


> supriseBump_x said:
> 
> 
> i LOVE this thread, this has got to be the first 6 page thread that i have read each and every post and laughed the hole way through :haha: My Ultimate Fave...? I think sooooo :thumbup: :happydance: :D X
> 
> I'm quite glad someone else can get some use out of it. xDClick to expand...

Im not laughing at you, Im laughing because this is the exact same kind of questions that go through my head but i never think to ask them lol Im just glad that someone has :) Xxxx


----------



## dontworry

supriseBump_x said:


> dontworry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> supriseBump_x said:
> 
> 
> i LOVE this thread, this has got to be the first 6 page thread that i have read each and every post and laughed the hole way through :haha: My Ultimate Fave...? I think sooooo :thumbup: :happydance: :D X
> 
> I'm quite glad someone else can get some use out of it. xDClick to expand...
> 
> Im not laughing at you, Im laughing because this is the exact same kind of questions that go through my head but i never think to ask them lol Im just glad that someone has :) XxxxClick to expand...

No problem haha. I just got so confused, and I've really always wondered but never had anybody to ask. And I always feel mean when I ask people questions like that... it's always a treat when someone "foreign" comes to my town, but I feel mean asking them to say things in a different language lmao. I'm like "OOOOH how do you say this?! And this?! And say banana one more time!" lol. I felt the same about asking, but I figured nobody would mind here. x)


----------



## Jas029

So your crumpets remind me of our biscuits here? But I might be completely off about that :shrug:

I hate English muffins they're nasty to me :haha: I think the only time I can stand them is when my dad makes a little breakfast sandwich out of them with like eggs, cheese and like sausage or bacon.. Yumm :haha:

This thread makes me crave biscuits though! (The american version I can't crave cookies I'll drive myself mad :haha:)
We have some that you just pop in the oven.. Hmm.. I might be a little naughty tonight :blush:


----------



## dontworry

I love those little breakfast sandwiches haha.

I have another question... so like at McDonalds and stuff in England or wherever, what do they have on the breakfast menu?


----------



## samface182

dontworry said:


> I love those little breakfast sandwiches haha.
> 
> I have another question... so like at McDonalds and stuff in England or wherever, what do they have on the breakfast menu?

sausage and egg mcmuffins, bacon and egg mcmuffins, pancakes.

i cant even think what else, but is it not pretty much the same? lol


----------



## samface182

Jas029 said:


> So your crumpets remind me of our biscuits here? But I might be completely off about that :shrug:
> 
> I hate English muffins they're nasty to me :haha: I think the only time I can stand them is when my dad makes a little breakfast sandwich out of them with like eggs, cheese and like sausage or bacon.. Yumm :haha:
> 
> This thread makes me crave biscuits though! (The american version I can't crave cookies I'll drive myself mad :haha:)
> We have some that you just pop in the oven.. Hmm.. I might be a little naughty tonight :blush:

crumpets are like thick pancakes. you have them toasted with butter. im not really a big fan tbh!


----------



## dontworry

samface182 said:


> sausage and egg mcmuffins, bacon and egg mcmuffins, pancakes.
> 
> i cant even think what else, but is it not pretty much the same? lol

That is the same, basically lol. I was just curious since you guys seem to have cooler stuff than us, like the biscuits and crumpets lol. I thought maybe they'd have different names or something. Haha


----------



## Jas029

samface182 said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> So your crumpets remind me of our biscuits here? But I might be completely off about that :shrug:
> 
> I hate English muffins they're nasty to me :haha: I think the only time I can stand them is when my dad makes a little breakfast sandwich out of them with like eggs, cheese and like sausage or bacon.. Yumm :haha:
> 
> This thread makes me crave biscuits though! (The american version I can't crave cookies I'll drive myself mad :haha:)
> We have some that you just pop in the oven.. Hmm.. I might be a little naughty tonight :blush:
> 
> crumpets are like thick pancakes. you have them toasted with butter. im not really a big fan tbh!Click to expand...

Like the same size as pancakes even?
"Thick pancakes" here would be like.. Flap jacks I think they're called? :rofl: I have no idea
Oh man I'm soo lost!! :haha:

And yeah, the mcdonalds menu sounds the same!


----------



## samface182

dontworry said:


> samface182 said:
> 
> 
> sausage and egg mcmuffins, bacon and egg mcmuffins, pancakes.
> 
> i cant even think what else, but is it not pretty much the same? lol
> 
> That is the same, basically lol. I was just curious since you guys seem to have cooler stuff than us, like the biscuits and crumpets lol. I thought maybe they'd have different names or something. HahaClick to expand...

haha, to us, you have MUCH better food. like the sweets or should i say candy? :haha:

i love american sweets. sweets are shit over here!


----------



## dontworry

I love candy. I'll have to admit we do have an awesome selection, hehe. That's we're so FAT though! Lmao.

EDIT: What kind of sweets/candy do you guys have? I mean, we have everything under the sun, lmao. Are your guys' candies different?


----------



## samface182

dontworry said:


> I love candy. I'll have to admit we do have an awesome selection, hehe. That's we're so FAT though! Lmao.

lmao! we are just as bad tbh. mmm.. this thread is making me hungry :haha:


----------



## tasha41

UK choc is so much better, it's like creamier or something more chocolatey... more indulgent I think, I loove Galaxy... 

Mostly here I think people eat chocolate bars though rather than just chocolate.. or like chocolates from the store that are like ummm strawberry filled etc you know like pot of gold kind or truffles


----------



## tasha41

Do you guys have Ferro Rocher... mmm


----------



## samface182

yeah we do have ferro rocher. i dont like nuts so i dont like them! lol.
yous have hersheys tho!
i think we should just swap everything for a while :haha:


----------



## tasha41

Hersheys kisses are nice but nothing overly special lol!


----------



## dontworry

Love Hershey's! I love nuts lmao... and Ferro Rocher or whatever they're called, are delicious!


----------



## tasha41

I used to love Hersheys almond but I developed an almond allergy :rofl:


----------



## samface182

see i dont find galaxys that amazing cos they have always been there..
mmm.. tootsie rolls *drools* :haha:


----------



## tasha41

Eeeew I hate Tootsie rolls.. and tootsie pops


OT, but do you guys remember the tootsie roll dance lol


----------



## samface182

i love them! mmm..

im not aware of this dance.. lol


----------



## tasha41

Lol I remember the tootsie roll and cha cha slide I think.. doing them at dances when I was like 12 lol


----------



## dontworry

I think I've heard of it before... I don't remember it though.

I remember the Bazooka Bubble Gum song though... lmao.
"Bazooka zooka bubble gum! Bazooka zooka bubble gum!"


----------



## KrisKitten

my parents have always called ferrero rocher "ferrets" :rofl:
for years i thought everyone did until i started getting weird looks :haha:
my uncle lives in the states and he keeps collecting cadburys chocolate to take back.
Tbh the rest of europe r way better at chocolate - like kinder chocolate YUM
my OH is german so i get to try all kinder stuff, coz they only sell a few bits in the UK
kinder is the shiz
xxx


----------



## tasha41

I hate Kinder.. we have the eggs, bueno, etc here 

I hate beglian chocolates too.. you know those shell things..

Then again I have not had one of them in years, but I remember adults having them at Xmas when I was a kid.

Speaking of which BRANDY BEANS haha... has anyone tried :sick:


----------



## Jas029

I don't remember the bazooka bubblegum song but it rings a bell.. But tootsie roll dance? Never heard of it before!

Tootsie rolls are OK.. not my "favorite"
I keep craving kit kats and snickers though.. yum..

I got some ferrero rocher or whatever awhile back.. Mann they were DELISH!


----------



## tasha41

I loooove Wunderbar.. and Take 5 .. lol


----------



## nightkd

KrisKitten said:


> my parents have always called ferrero rocher "ferrets" :rofl:
> for years i thought everyone did until i started getting weird looks :haha:
> my uncle lives in the states and he keeps collecting cadburys chocolate to take back.
> Tbh the rest of europe r way better at chocolate - like kinder chocolate YUM
> my OH is german so i get to try all kinder stuff, coz they only sell a few bits in the UK
> kinder is the shiz
> xxx

Uhh, you can get Cadburys Chocolate in the US :lol:

I LOVE Kinder...My mum sends me Kinder and I was buying Kinder Eggs every time we were in Teccies in the UK :)

xx


----------



## samface182

:O ive not had a kinder egg for years!


----------



## tasha41

When me, my brother & sister used to get them I always conned them into giving me "the best toy" lol


----------



## samface182

the toys were amazing back then! for 5 minutes..
:haha:


----------



## flutterbywing

Damn you all, I'm off to mcds for a bacon and egg bagel, then I'm going searching for reeces peanut butter cups, thought I'd settle for them tiny kinder bars gaaaaaaaaaaaah lol


----------



## Love Bunny

Is someone on about kinder eggs? :rofl:


----------



## TattiesMum

helpmehateyou said:


> VERY DIFFERENT BISCUITS! lol. We call those cookies! Lol. Here's out biscuits.
> 
> https://homepage.mac.com/dtrull/pix/pillsburyfrozen.jpg

Now you see we would call these Scones

BUT ... we have savoury scones (like these), which we would never eat with gravy but would have sliced open and buttered (savoury scones can also be baked with grated cheese in them).... although they can be baked on top of a casserole, which we would call a cobbler (what you call a cobbler we call a crumble LOL)

AND we have sweet scones which are baked with sugar in them and sometimes dried fruit (raisins/sultanas) which we have sliced open and spread with butter.... sometimes we also spread them with jam (which you call jelly) and top them with whipped cream..... (for us 'jelly' is what you call jello)

Confused yet?? ;)

Now - traditionally we have breakfast, lunch and dinner .... 'Tea' is both a drink AND a sort of 'in-between meal that is served mid-afternoon and consists of small sandwiches, cake, scones and so on and is supposed to tide you over until dinner which is served after 8pm ish.... But 'High Tea' is a more substantial meal that is served at 5/6ish and which replaces both tea and dinner, so some people call their evening meal Dinner and some call it Tea. 

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## annawrigley

supriseBump_x said:


> sorry to butt in but thought id ask since its kinda on topic...ish lol. Why are hot cross buns called 'hot' cross buns, when there cold? :shrug: x

because you toast them, which makes them hot :cloud9: x



dontworry said:


> I don't even know what a hot cross bun is. LOL man I feel so stupid.

:rofl:
they're like a sweet bread bun with sultanas and raisins and stuff and the shape of a cross on top. something to do with easter....



dontworry said:


> No problem haha. I just got so confused, and I've really always wondered but never had anybody to ask.

keep asking please :lol: it gives me so much amusement



Jas029 said:


> I hate English muffins they're nasty to me :haha:

:shock: get out



Jas029 said:


> "Thick pancakes" here would be like.. Flap jacks I think they're called? :rofl: I have no idea
> Oh man I'm soo lost!! :haha:

nein! flapjacks are like oats and honey all squished together. like a granola bar but chewy not crunchy.



nightkd said:


> Uhh, you can get Cadburys Chocolate in the US :lol:

yeah, since you stole it and all :roll: lol


----------



## supriseBump_x

Is a hamburger and a beefburger totally different things? I mean, i order a hamburger from macdonalds but a beef burger from the van.. X


----------



## Jadeyydoe

supriseBump_x said:


> Is a hamburger and a beefburger totally different things? I mean, i order a hamburger from macdonalds but a beef burger from the van.. X

pretty sure they are the same thing, a hamburger is called a hamburger because it was invented in Hamburg.
I think people just call them different names like I call adverts comercials
(I looked it up because my friend was convinced it was made out of ham ¬¬)


----------



## supriseBump_x

I had wondered :dohh: but thought it kinda wierd as Ham is from pigs and Beef is from cows lol X:haha:


----------



## dontworry

Does bollocks mean butt? Hahahaha
And where did the term "bloody" come from? Like... "I bloody well mean it!" lol I don't even think I used to right lmao.


----------



## annawrigley

dontworry said:


> Does bollocks mean butt? Hahahaha
> And where did the term "bloody" come from? Like... "I bloody well mean it!" lol I don't even think I used to right lmao.

bollocks are testicles lmao
and when you say oh bollocks it means like oh crap
and yes you used bloody right :happydance: dunno where it came from though its just fun to say in a cockney accent. BLADDY HELL


----------



## annawrigley

but bollocks can also be good.... if something is "the dog's bollocks" its like "the bomb"
and "getting bollocked" is getting told off or getting in alot of trouble
lol


----------



## dontworry

Ahh that kinda makes sense now. After I watched Harry Potter for the first time, I couldn't stop saying "bloody" lmfao. I was sooo cool. xD


----------



## dontworry

Another question: What's a hen's weekend, in regards to a wedding?!


----------



## leoniebabey

ahhhh I Love this thread so much ! 

who would have thought there could be so many differences.
My aunty is american and i loveee when she sends things over
Jelly Belly jelly beans i think they are called
and almonds covered in cocoa powder

YUMMMMMM 

& it took me all of my 16 years here to figure out that 'Peanut butter & Jelly' is not actually peanut butter with wobbely jelly Its jam :wacko: I was wondering why it sounded so discusting to me. Well it still sounds rather horrific cause i hate peanut butter and i hate jam sandwiches.


----------



## leoniebabey

dontworry said:


> Another question: What's a hen's weekend, in regards to a wedding?!

before the bridge & groom get married they have like a weekend away or a night out which is like there last night of freedom sort of thing. Usually the girls get dressed up in fancy dress ect and get VERY VERY DRUNK!

the male version of this is a stag night/weekend


----------



## Jas029

TattiesMum: We have both jelly AND jam here :winkwink:
Not quite sure what the difference is though..:-k I think jam has like more pieces of the fruit in it giving it more texture and jelly is just like.. smooth jelly? :haha:

Peanut butter and jelly sandwiches.. Mmm.. I still love them with big glass of milk! :haha:

Here flapjacks are just like pancakes.. But I google-imaged flapjacks and see what the english version is as well..

Do you guys have waffles there?!


----------



## Jas029

leoniebabey said:


> dontworry said:
> 
> 
> Another question: What's a hen's weekend, in regards to a wedding?!
> 
> before the bridge & groom get married they have like a weekend away or a night out which is like there last night of freedom sort of thing. Usually the girls get dressed up in fancy dress ect and get VERY VERY DRUNK!
> 
> the male version of this is a stag night/weekendClick to expand...

Sounds like the english version of a bachelor/bachelorette party


----------



## dontworry

OOOOH so it's like our version of the "bachelorette party". That makes loads of sense lol. I'm like reading the Bride & Beyond sections thinking "What in the world are they talking about?!" lmao. 

I love peanut butter and jelly/jam sandwiches lol. But more peanut butter than jam... my grandpa makes jam though, and I love it cause it's "home made", but anything else is ridiculously sweet and ewie. And I love Jelly Belly jelly beans! Hahaha you can go to the factory out here, its about an hour or two away, and they show you how they're made and give you lil samples and stuff. x)


----------



## leoniebabey

dontworry said:


> OOOOH so it's like our version of the "bachelorette party". That makes loads of sense lol. I'm like reading the Bride & Beyond sections thinking "What in the world are they talking about?!" lmao.
> 
> I love peanut butter and jelly/jam sandwiches lol. But more peanut butter than jam... my grandpa makes jam though, and I love it cause it's "home made", but anything else is ridiculously sweet and ewie. And I love Jelly Belly jelly beans! Hahaha you can go to the factory out here, its about an hour or two away, and they show you how they're made and give you lil samples and stuff. x)

OHH MY GOSH I REALLY WANNA GO THERE
i love when you get the little booklet showing you how to mix flavours to create new ones .. yum yum & the sour ones !


----------



## Jadeyydoe

Jas029 said:


> TattiesMum: We have both jelly AND jam here :winkwink:
> Not quite sure what the difference is though..:-k I think jam has like more pieces of the fruit in it giving it more texture and jelly is just like.. smooth jelly? :haha:
> 
> Peanut butter and jelly sandwiches.. Mmm.. I still love them with big glass of milk! :haha:
> 
> Here flapjacks are just like pancakes.. But I google-imaged flapjacks and see what the english version is as well..
> 
> Do you guys have waffles there?!

we do but they are different I think, ours are potatoe waffles :D
https://picnica.ciao.com/uk/9667650.jpg


----------



## dontworry

Oh my word... no waffles?! I wonder what potato waffles taste like... our's taste just like pancakes but my OH thinks they're better, cause the texture is awesome. Those holes serve the same purpose as the crumpet's holes, so the butter can soak down and stuff. Omg this is making me so hungry lol. 

And YES! I love that little booklet too! My friend and I were sitting on the couch the other day picking and pulling random jelly beans from the bag, trying to make new flavors lol. I liked the peanut butter and toasted marshmallow... MMM!


----------



## Jas029

Jadeyydoe said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> TattiesMum: We have both jelly AND jam here :winkwink:
> Not quite sure what the difference is though..:-k I think jam has like more pieces of the fruit in it giving it more texture and jelly is just like.. smooth jelly? :haha:
> 
> Peanut butter and jelly sandwiches.. Mmm.. I still love them with big glass of milk! :haha:
> 
> Here flapjacks are just like pancakes.. But I google-imaged flapjacks and see what the english version is as well..
> 
> Do you guys have waffles there?!
> 
> we do but they are different I think, ours are potatoe waffles :D
> https://picnica.ciao.com/uk/9667650.jpgClick to expand...

Potato waffles? Oh those are like our waffle fries..
No waffles are like, made out of the same stuff pancakes are.. eggs/flour.../milk?
Ok ok I admit I don't know how to make waffle/pancake batter it's been to long :rofl:


----------



## Jadeyydoe

Jas029 said:


> Jadeyydoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> TattiesMum: We have both jelly AND jam here :winkwink:
> Not quite sure what the difference is though..:-k I think jam has like more pieces of the fruit in it giving it more texture and jelly is just like.. smooth jelly? :haha:
> 
> Peanut butter and jelly sandwiches.. Mmm.. I still love them with big glass of milk! :haha:
> 
> Here flapjacks are just like pancakes.. But I google-imaged flapjacks and see what the english version is as well..
> 
> Do you guys have waffles there?!
> 
> we do but they are different I think, ours are potatoe waffles :D
> https://picnica.ciao.com/uk/9667650.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> Potato waffles? Oh those are like our waffle fries..
> No waffles are like, made out of the same stuff pancakes are.. eggs/flour.../milk?
> Ok ok I admit I don't know how to make waffle/pancake batter it's been to long :rofl:Click to expand...

we do have those waffles but they dont sell them in many places, I think I got a big pack of honey ones ages ago and I started eating them cold cos they were so good :D
cant find them anywhere now though :(


----------



## dontworry

Aww they should like sell waffle irons/makers somewhere! I'm putting one on my wedding registry cause I can't be bothered to buy one, but OH loves them too much to never buy one. So now when he whines I just tell him, "Wait for the wedding... we'll get one!".


----------



## leoniebabey

dontworry said:


> Oh my word... no waffles?! I wonder what potato waffles taste like... our's taste just like pancakes but my OH thinks they're better, cause the texture is awesome. Those holes serve the same purpose as the crumpet's holes, so the butter can soak down and stuff. Omg this is making me so hungry lol.
> 
> And YES! I love that little booklet too! My friend and I were sitting on the couch the other day picking and pulling random jelly beans from the bag, trying to make new flavors lol. I liked the peanut butter and toasted marshmallow... MMM!


mmm the toasted marshmallow one is delicious !
You can actually get these in the UK just not many places do them and they are stupidly expensive !


----------



## Jas029

Mm.. I have some frozen chocolate chip waffles in my freezer right now waiting to be heated up.. :winkwink:

Isn't there some place in the UK you could buy a waffle iron?!
I feel so sorry for you guy it costs an arm and a leg just to get a waffle!! :cry:

:haha:


----------



## dontworry

Jelly beans are expensive over here too, actually. :( BUT - if you go to the factory, they sell bags of "Jelly Flops", which are all the deformed little jelly beans, sometimes two are stuck together or there's a big gob of them stuck together, or they're just not the right shape or whatever, and they're usually half the price of a regular bag, and they come in a HUGEEEE bag!
They're still delicious, they just don't look "normal". I love them more than regular beans. xD


----------



## leoniebabey

dontworry said:


> Jelly beans are expensive over here too, actually. :( BUT - if you go to the factory, they sell bags of "Jelly Flops", which are all the deformed little jelly beans, sometimes two are stuck together or there's a big gob of them stuck together, or they're just not the right shape or whatever, and they're usually half the price of a regular bag, and they come in a HUGEEEE bag!
> They're still delicious, they just don't look "normal". I love them more than regular beans. xD


pahahaha thats hilarious :haha:
I want some jelly flops they sound actually cooler !


----------



## katekatekate

Why have I missed out on this topiccc?
I had some waffles with banana icecream and toffee sauce at this restaurant in other week. Amazing. I wish we had more easily accessible waffles here. :(


----------



## dontworry

katekatekate said:


> Why have I missed out on this topiccc?
> I had some waffles with banana icecream and toffee sauce at this restaurant in other week. Amazing. I wish we had more easily accessible waffles here. :(

That sounds soooo good. It sounds almost more like a dessert there lol. Whereas ours is breakfast, or in my family, it could be dinner. We have nights where all we want is breakfast food, so we'll have eggs and bacon, sausage, waffles or pancakes, or home made "mcmuffin" type things with english muffins, eggs, cheese, etc.


----------



## leoniebabey

Yummmm sweet waffles with cherries and ice cream. I dont know where i had this but i did have it in some restaurant once, im just trying to think where :S


----------



## trashit

yummmmmmmmm waffles ;) i like them on their own, im so bland lol.


----------



## nightkd

I'm not a big fan of waffles... I prefer pancakes.... or CREPES, DH makes a big deal out of me calling European Pancakes...pancakes - they're crepes :lol:

I went to Amsterdam for my 18th and there was a restaurant ex and I went to a couple of times - you can get these HUGE crepes (I mean they literally cover a giant size dinner plate) full of whatever you want; I had a cherry one...and a ginger one (we really did have quite a few and went back, lol!) and then they absolutely coat it in icing sugar, so it's white. SO SO good!!! :D

xx


----------



## Jadeyydoe

I was just about to make crepes and just realised theres no milk left :'(

DAMN YOU GIRLS!


----------



## dontworry

CREPES ARE SOOO YUMMY! I like them with nutella haha.
Man there was another kind of spread that I was wondering about.. I think it's from New Zealand though... damn I forgot what it's called! WAIT - VEGEMITE?! What in the world is that?


----------



## Jadeyydoe

dontworry said:


> CREPES ARE SOOO YUMMY! I like them with nutella haha.
> Man there was another kind of spread that I was wondering about.. I think it's from New Zealand though... damn I forgot what it's called! WAIT - VEGEMITE?! What in the world is that?

omg i hate nutella in everything apart5 from in crepes but I LOVE eating it on its own, just a spoon and a pot of nutella :cloud9:
I make crepes with sugar and butter, its so yummy :D

no idea what vegemite is but it sounds like marmite so it sounds gross :nope:


----------



## trashit

oh my days i love crepes!! What are english muffins?


----------



## Hamsterlovin

annawrigley said:


> Hamsterlovin said:
> 
> 
> Hhaha I love this thread. I love colloquial language and phrases. It's funny how I think it's mad that in America the term biscuit isn't known or understood by possibly many!! I'm from Ireland and we call potates 'spuds' alot yet when you go anywhere even near Ireland like England they don't have a clue what you mean! And I remember when I first heard the English expression 'all my days' I remember thinking 'why would you say that??' lol. It's great :D Long live funny words and expressions!! x
> 
> isnt it "oh my days"? :D
> and yer it means oh my god lool xx
> 
> 
> 
> Kirsty90 said:
> 
> 
> anyone else really want a biscuit now? lolClick to expand...
> 
> yes! :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> p3rox said:
> 
> 
> There was actually a court case over it :wacko::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lmao! :D
> 
> 
> 
> flutterbywing said:
> 
> 
> What about clubs and penguins and such, what do people call these, oh says they are choclate, but I'd say chocolate biscuitsClick to expand...
> 
> yeah i'd call them biscuits, they're bordering on chocolate though... i think twix and mars etc though are chocolate.
> 
> ellie, why am i posh for having breakfast, lunch and tea? :cry:
> 
> i remember when i was a kid my nana would always make me porridge for "supper" but i didnt know what supper was cos we didnt have it in our house so whenever kids at school talked about having their "supper" ie "tea" i just thought they meant porridge.
> i thought supper = porridge for years :dohh:Click to expand...

Haha oh is it 'oh my days'? I thought it was all my days but thats cause I was going by the way English people say it!! English people have funny accents, in a good way!! One of my lecturers is Irish but lived in England for ages and sounds somethin like phil mitchell from Eastenders!! I think thats hilarious cause he totally classes himself as Irish but just sounds sooooo English!!! I wonder if you English and American people think the Irish have funny accents? I'm intrigued!! haha :D xx


----------



## Hamsterlovin

trashit said:


> oh my days i love crepes!! What are english muffins?


Hahaha you say Oh my days too!! What a strange expresion it is to me!!! I think i'm going to have to start using it for the laugh!!!! :D xx


----------



## leoniebabey

ive never tried marmite, but it looks minging.

& ewww i hate nutella. Its so gross.
Someone i know used to always be eating like chocolate spread sanwiches which i just think is beyond wrong. It looks,smells and i can imagine tasted gross.


----------



## ~RedLily~

omg marmite is amazing im practically living on it atm lol


----------



## dontworry

> oh my days i love crepes!! What are english muffins?

English muffins taste like sourdough bread to me... I guess they're like your version of crumpets though? They've got the little holes on top, so butter melts into them, we usually put butter and jam on them... I like peanut butter on mine... but I put peanut butter on everything lol...

What is marmite?!


----------



## dontworry

Dang, I double posted! Excuse me!


----------



## dontworry

Another funny question: 


> MY DADS EATING MY DAMN CHUPA CHUPS!!!!!

What is that? Chips? xD


----------



## leoniebabey

dontworry said:


> Another funny question:
> 
> 
> MY DADS EATING MY DAMN CHUPA CHUPS!!!!!
> 
> What is that? Chips? xDClick to expand...

there like candy lollies, they come in different flavours 
if that makes sense there like a sphere ? i think thats the right shape
like a 3d ball ? on a little stick


----------



## flutterbywing

UK gals wanting waffles, ALDI!!!!!!!!!

Now I want marshmallow jelly belly, they are my fav! 

Chupa chups are lollies, not ice lollies, sweet lollies


----------



## flutterbywing

https://www.treasureislandsweets.co.uk/acatalog/chupa_chups.jpg


----------



## trashit

ohh crumpets, mmm i love crumpets. Im not a marmite lover! Ewww. I cant eat nutella on anything but i can eat a full jar :D love it. Chocolate raisins are soo good!


----------



## flutterbywing

Mmmmmm chocolate raisins, I'm going back to asda, I only bought healthy stuff how boring.

On my shopping list should be 

chocolate raisins
crumpets
croissants
all the ingredients for pancakes (I need these really, woooo pancake day)
reeces peanut butter cups
kinder eggs and bars

GAAAAAAAAAHHHH and its all your fault


----------



## Jadeyydoe

dontworry said:


> Another funny question:
> 
> 
> MY DADS EATING MY DAMN CHUPA CHUPS!!!!!
> 
> What is that? Chips? xDClick to expand...

They are the best lollipops EVER :D


----------



## Jadeyydoe

flutterbywing said:


> UK gals wanting waffles, ALDI!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now I want marshmallow jelly belly, they are my fav!
> 
> Chupa chups are lollies, not ice lollies, sweet lollies

THATS WHERE I GOT MY HONEY ONES FROM!
so.
good. :D


----------



## dontworry

I want to come over for dessert at your house, flutter! And OOOOH they're lollipops haha. I get it. xD


----------



## Jadeyydoe

LOOK WHAT I JUST MADE xD


----------



## nightkd

OH! I have mini croissants!! :happydance:

BTW, I say 'ice lollies' and everyone over here calls them 'popsicles'... I said 'ice lollies' once and the American ladies we were with said "that just makes so much sense...because they're iced lollipops!! Where the heck did 'popsicle' come from?!" :rofl:

xx


----------



## dontworry

That looks so yummy, Jade. Can you fly over here and make me some?! 

And ice lollies does make loads more sense. I'm gonna use that from now on.


----------



## samface182

icicle? (sp) like the frozen water drips and pops as in lollipops?

popsicle? lol

i dunno haha


----------



## samface182

Jadeyydoe said:


> LOOK WHAT I JUST MADE xD
> View attachment 62848

whats that? lol


----------



## Jas029

You girls are making me so hungry!!

@dontworry, English muffins remind you of sour dough bread? that's way two different flavors for me.. Both of which I hate!!

You kinda confused me with ice lollies :haha: But it makes sense?


----------



## dontworry

Jas029 said:


> You girls are making me so hungry!!
> 
> @dontworry, English muffins remind you of sour dough bread? that's way two different flavors for me.. Both of which I hate!!
> 
> You kinda confused me with ice lollies :haha: But it makes sense?

Yeah, maybe I got sourdough ones or something... cause I know the wheat ones taste completely different lmao. Maybe I'm confusing tastes. xD

And the ice lollies = popsicles... the fruit-flavored frozen ice treats that usually come on a stick, right? Calling them ice lollies makes more sense to me, since they're basically lollipops, but frozen... lmao.


----------



## Jas029

dontworry said:


> And the ice lollies = popsicles... the fruit-flavored frozen ice treats that usually come on a stick, right? Calling them ice lollies makes more sense to me, since they're basically lollipops, but frozen... lmao.

Well I know that! I was saying I was confused at first.. I caught on though :winkwink:

I'm craving cheesecake baddd now!


----------



## flutterbywing

dontworry said:


> And the ice lollies = popsicles... the fruit-flavored frozen ice treats that usually come on a stick, right? Calling them ice lollies makes more sense to me, since they're basically lollipops, but frozen... lmao.

Yup that'd be the ones, oooo I want one, think I have some OJ lollies in the freezer, mmmmmmmm


----------



## flutterbywing

Cheesecake??? wheres that come from, is that Jade's other thread made you want some, made me want some, lol!


----------



## nightkd

I want an ice lolly now...I might have to send DH to the store... I mean SHOP! Stupid American words :rofl:

xx


----------



## trashit

strawberry cheese cake? 
Mmm *licks lips*
Stop talking food, you dont know how greedy i am lately its awful!
American words confuse me! Like how you call crisps chips :wacko: lol


----------



## ~RedLily~

i really should stop reading this thread im getting so hungry and keep snacking lol


----------



## Jas029

:rofl:

I think the cheesecake orignally started like a week ago for me when I went to a restaurant and they had cheesecake to go.. and a drive-thru!!

I've been wanting to go there and grab a quick slice of turtle cheesecake to go ever since :haha:


----------



## trashit

turtle cheesecake? Lol


----------



## trashit

i keep eating mcdonalds, i mean every day a mcdonalds, now that is NOT healthy, i feel like shooting myself. But i just crave it soo bad!!! Cant help it :blush:


----------



## Jas029

trashit said:


> turtle cheesecake? Lol

You don't know what turtle cheesecake is?!?! :hissy: 
What's wrong with you english people!!! :hissy:


----------



## leoniebabey

Jas029 said:


> trashit said:
> 
> 
> turtle cheesecake? Lol
> 
> You don't know what turtle cheesecake is?!?! :hissy:
> What's wrong with you english people!!! :hissy:Click to expand...

what on earth is a tutle cheesecake :wacko:


----------



## ~RedLily~

leoniebabey said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trashit said:
> 
> 
> turtle cheesecake? Lol
> 
> You don't know what turtle cheesecake is?!?! :hissy:
> What's wrong with you english people!!! :hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> what on earth is a tutle cheesecake :wacko:Click to expand...

yeh im waiting to findout too lol


----------



## samface182

turtle cheesecake? :S lol

sounds a bit sick to me :rofl:


----------



## Jas029

THIS!!!
THIS IS TURTLE CHEESECAKE!!!
https://samscheesecakes.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/TurtleCheesecake.jpg

It's cheesecake with "turtle" topping..
I seriously have no idea whats in "turtle" it's like chocolate and nuts and stuff I have no idea it's soooo good though!!

I'm googling like crazy to try and figure out what all is in it but I seriously have no clue I know it's like chocolate stuff and nuts but it's so delicious..

Don't you guys have like turtle chocolate or anything over there?


----------



## samface182

anticipation was killing me jas.. so i googled it 

basically, a nutty chocolatey cheesecake? what the hell has that got to do with turtles? :rofl:

you americans and your madness :haha:

xx


----------



## samface182

a turtle over here is a reptile! not a bar of chocolate :rofl:


----------



## Jas029

Ok, from what google has told me turtle is chocolate & caramel.. :shrug:

Turtles here are reptiles too.. I don't know why they call it turtle but we have many candies here like "chocolate turtles" they're soo good though..

Turtle cheesecake is by far amazing!!


----------



## trashit

you are a crazy set of people lol. Turtles and chocolate and nuts :wacko: i dont like chocolate things anyway so id give that one a miss  cheesecake wise we have strawberry, lemon, toffee, raspberry, probably is one like that but i never seen it.


----------



## samface182

i'll take your word for it! :thumbup:
lol!


----------



## ~RedLily~

ive got to admit one thing americans know about is food. ive been there twice and the main thing i miss it the food. mainly dennys milkshake (not a food but still amazing lol)


----------



## leoniebabey

Ooooh, i thought it was gunna be tutle colour or shaped or something, im actually rather dissapointed


----------



## Jas029

:rofl:

Here the most popular ones are.. New york style, Strawberry, Turtle & Marble
But I'm not an expert on American cheesecake.. 
Turtle is definitely my favorite :winkwink:


----------



## Hamsterlovin

Jas029 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Here the most popular ones are.. New york style, Strawberry, Turtle & Marble
> But I'm not an expert on American cheesecake..
> Turtle is definitely my favorite :winkwink:

What is turtle cheesecake?? Like what flavour?? When you're saying turtle all I can think of is the animal!! xx


----------



## leoniebabey

My nan buys this amazing cheesecake, its toffe flavoured with like ice cream sort of stuff yum its soo good!


----------



## flutterbywing

mmmmmm my fav cheesecake is blackcurrant, my mums is mandarin! I love cheesecake, dammit, I've been trying so hard to be healthy!


----------



## Jas029

Hamsterlovin said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Here the most popular ones are.. New york style, Strawberry, Turtle & Marble
> But I'm not an expert on American cheesecake..
> Turtle is definitely my favorite :winkwink:
> 
> What is turtle cheesecake?? Like what flavour?? When you're saying turtle all I can think of is the animal!! xxClick to expand...

According to google it's like a mix of chocolate and caramel.. I really don't like caramel and I don't taste the caramel at all..
It's like a mix of sweet chocolately flavors ok?! I don't know how else to describe it :haha:


----------



## nightkd

Gay. Now I have to send DH to the Cheesecake Factory...though I could really go some Tiramasu as opposed to Cheesecake if he goes there....... =/


----------



## nightkd

trashit said:


> strawberry cheese cake?
> Mmm *licks lips*
> Stop talking food, you dont know how greedy i am lately its awful!
> American words confuse me! Like how you call crisps chips :wacko: lol

I have to translate for DH... Like when we were in the UK and went to subway, he'd order his sandwich and say "and some chips..." and I'd have to say "crisps!" so the person serving knew what the hell he was talking about! :rofl:

xx


----------



## KrisKitten

All my days is an expression to, a more traditional one - as in -
"in _all my days_ i have never seen something so shocking/w.e"
O my days is what the younguns say instead of o my god - i reckon its along the same kinda origin as all my days tho

and OMDZZ haha:) ITS PANCAKE DAY ON TUESDAY!!!!!


----------



## KrisKitten

also....u lot have made me attack my chocolate cake to buggery....xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

KrisKitten said:


> and OMDZZ haha:) ITS PANCAKE DAY ON TUESDAY!!!!!


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Wooooooooooo i Love pancakes! yum yum yum yum yum

do they do pancake day in america, or any other country in fact :wacko: ?


----------



## KrisKitten

if they dont they dam well should......
its should be the law! xxx


----------



## flutterbywing

KrisKitten said:


> if they dont they dam well should......
> its should be the law! xxx

Agreed!!


----------



## nightkd

leoniebabey said:


> KrisKitten said:
> 
> 
> and OMDZZ haha:) ITS PANCAKE DAY ON TUESDAY!!!!!
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Wooooooooooo i Love pancakes! yum yum yum yum yum
> 
> do they do pancake day in america, or any other country in fact :wacko: ?Click to expand...

We have pancake day in the US (thank God)...Alex (DH) says it's the 28th or sometime abouts...

Only they do American pancakes, so I'll be making a nice load of crepes with sugar and lemon juice! :D

xx


----------



## dontworry

I don't think we have Pancake Day, unfortunately... does that just mean you eat pancakes that day? Lol (NOTE: I guess we do have one! Lol!)
However, Denny's had a "free grand slam day" last week.. I heard it was packed to full capacity in their restaurants. Gran Slam = a dish Denny's serves with eggs, pancakes or toast, bacon and sausage (or you can switch around combos with like oatmeal or grits or something). It's DELICIOUS. 

BTW: To everyone who has gained any weight because of reading this thread, I am terribly sorry. I have been snacking so much! xD It all sounds so yummy.


----------



## nightkd

dontworry said:


> I don't think we have Pancake Day, unfortunately... does that just mean you eat pancakes that day? Lol (NOTE: I guess we do have one! Lol!)
> However, Denny's had a "free grand slam day" last week.. I heard it was packed to full capacity in their restaurants. Gran Slam = a dish Denny's serves with eggs, pancakes or toast, bacon and sausage (or you can switch around combos with like oatmeal or grits or something). It's DELICIOUS.
> 
> BTW: To everyone who has gained any weight because of reading this thread, I am terribly sorry. I have been snacking so much! xD It all sounds so yummy.

IHOP has free pancakes on pancake day :winkwink:

https://www.ihoppancakeday.com/


----------



## dontworry

nightkd said:


> dontworry said:
> 
> 
> I don't think we have Pancake Day, unfortunately... does that just mean you eat pancakes that day? Lol (NOTE: I guess we do have one! Lol!)
> However, Denny's had a "free grand slam day" last week.. I heard it was packed to full capacity in their restaurants. Gran Slam = a dish Denny's serves with eggs, pancakes or toast, bacon and sausage (or you can switch around combos with like oatmeal or grits or something). It's DELICIOUS.
> 
> BTW: To everyone who has gained any weight because of reading this thread, I am terribly sorry. I have been snacking so much! xD It all sounds so yummy.
> 
> IHOP has free pancakes on pancake day :winkwink:
> 
> https://www.ihoppancakeday.com/Click to expand...

OH MY GOSH.
That is incredible lol. I'm so going.


----------



## KrisKitten

pancake day is shrove tuesday, the day b4 ash wednesday lol
And well done Char, u keep the englishness going....
pancake say ur meant to pancakes for dinner.
And there meant to be what u call 'crepes' coz its based on the tradition that when the ancients went on there walk for 40 days/40 nights they had to use the last of there supplies coz they couldnt carry it with them, which was flour, milk and eggs so they mixed em together and fried em thin and nowadays we have them with lemon juice and sugar/butter and sugar/orange juice and sugar etc smothered on them and rolled up...mmm tasty
:mrgreen: xxx


----------



## Jas029

The Denny's grandslam has something to do with the Superbowl I think.. I know they advertise it every year during the Superbowl :shrug:

I didn't know they had a free pancake day!! If I'm not in labor and remember I'm soo going there!! I'll be 39+6 but what the heck :winkwink:


----------



## nightkd

KrisKitten said:


> pancake day is shrove tuesday, the day b4 ash wednesday lol
> And well done Char, u keep the englishness going....
> pancake say ur meant to pancakes for dinner.
> And there meant to be what u call 'crepes' coz its based on the tradition that when the ancients went on there walk for 40 days/40 nights they had to use the last of there supplies coz they couldnt carry it with them, which was flour, milk and eggs so they mixed em together and fried em thin and nowadays we have them with lemon juice and sugar/butter and sugar/orange juice and sugar etc smothered on them and rolled up...mmm tasty
> :mrgreen: xxx

YES! The American Pancakes are WRONG!! :rofl: :haha:

xx


----------



## nightkd

Jas029 said:


> The Denny's grandslam has something to do with the Superbowl I think.. I know they advertise it every year during the Superbowl :shrug:
> 
> I didn't know they had a free pancake day!! If I'm not in labor and remember I'm soo going there!! I'll be 39+6 but what the heck :winkwink:

Maybe they'll give you extra, you'll need the energy!! :thumbup::haha:


----------



## Rachiie18

Its funny how UK, USA, Canada, Australia and not sure about others but all speak 'English' yet they are all kinda different haha! like English say boot (back of car) Americans say trunk lol!
Funny thought!
xxx


----------



## nightkd

When DH tries to correct me, I remind him he's speaking MY language...It's not my fault if he wants to butcher it! :smug::haha:


----------



## trashit

:rofl: trunk! Sidewalk, subway, cop, cab...
Its boot, pavement, underground, policeman and taxi! :rofl:


----------



## Jas029

We DO use some of those.. :shrug:

I'd probably totally confuse the hell out of people if i ever went to the UK :haha:


----------



## stuffymuffy

trashit said:


> :rofl: trunk! Sidewalk, subway, cop, cab...
> Its boot, pavement, underground, policeman and taxi! :rofl:

Boot? We use all of those except boot. If you said boot here people would think that you're referring to your shoe lol


----------



## samface182

lol its mad how its all so different even though we speak the same language. my step dad is canadian and i used to make him say things to see how it sounded :haha:

this thread is really long for just bein about food


----------



## trashit

noo i meant you say trunk we say boot, the ones on top are what you say the ones on bottom are what we say ;) jello for jelly and you call jam jelly! That confuses me!lol


----------



## leoniebabey

trashit said:


> noo i meant you say trunk we say boot, the ones on top are what you say the ones on bottom are what we say ;) jello for jelly and you call jam jelly! That confuses me!lol


Yeah i posted that too, for 16 years i though Peanut butter and jelly sanwiches were sanwiches with peanut butter and jelly :wacko: .. no the wonder it seemed wrong ! Jelly in a sarnie :nope:


----------



## Hamsterlovin

Jas029 said:


> Hamsterlovin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Here the most popular ones are.. New york style, Strawberry, Turtle & Marble
> But I'm not an expert on American cheesecake..
> Turtle is definitely my favorite :winkwink:
> 
> What is turtle cheesecake?? Like what flavour?? When you're saying turtle all I can think of is the animal!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> According to google it's like a mix of chocolate and caramel.. I really don't like caramel and I don't taste the caramel at all..
> It's like a mix of sweet chocolately flavors ok?! I don't know how else to describe it :haha:Click to expand...

Mmmm that sounds yummy I love both chocolate and caramel. My fave flavour of cheesecake is lime but I had a chocolate malteaser one once and it was SEXY!!


----------



## Hamsterlovin

KrisKitten said:


> All my days is an expression to, a more traditional one - as in -
> "in _all my days_ i have never seen something so shocking/w.e"
> O my days is what the younguns say instead of o my god - i reckon its along the same kinda origin as all my days tho
> 
> and OMDZZ haha:) ITS PANCAKE DAY ON TUESDAY!!!!!

Thanks for the clarification Kris! Still think it's a dead funny expression however I cannot really talk as I am Irish and we have a hell of alot strange expressions!! :D x


----------



## annawrigley

wow you can tell we're pregnant


----------



## annawrigley

leoniebabey said:


> My aunty is american and i loveee when she sends things over
> Jelly Belly jelly beans i think they are called
> and almonds covered in cocoa powder
> YUMMMMMM

we have both of those here :haha:



Jadeyydoe said:


> we do but they are different I think, ours are potatoe waffles :D
> https://picnica.ciao.com/uk/9667650.jpg

we have sweet waffles as well you nonce!
but mmmm potato waffles i have a ton of them in the freezer..
smiley faces! *drool*



dontworry said:


> Jelly beans are expensive over here too, actually. :( BUT - if you go to the factory, they sell bags of "Jelly Flops", which are all the deformed little jelly beans, sometimes two are stuck together or there's a big gob of them stuck together, or they're just not the right shape or whatever, and they're usually half the price of a regular bag, and they come in a HUGEEEE bag!
> They're still delicious, they just don't look "normal". I love them more than regular beans. xD

lol! theres a shopping outlet (or MALL i guess lol) in my city and theres a cadbury factory shop in it where theres just tons of deformed shiz for a fraction of the price its like heavennnnnnnn :haha:



Hamsterlovin said:


> I wonder if you English and American people think the Irish have funny accents? I'm intrigued!! haha :D xx

i looove the irish accent! :cloud9:
but it is funny, yes.



flutterbywing said:


> UK gals wanting waffles, ALDI!!!!!!!!!

tesco do em too! you lot clearly havent been looking hard enough :winkwink:
they do the shitty belgian ones a lot of places here , i dont see why cos the american ones are tonssssss nicer.



flutterbywing said:


> Chupa chups are lollies, not ice lollies, sweet lollies

ah but the question is, do you say "choopa choop" or "chuppa chup" ??? i have very strong views on this.:winkwink:



flutterbywing said:


> I'm going back to asda, I only bought healthy stuff how boring.

:rofl: im the opposite, i get home and realise i just have bags and bags of monster munch, orange kit kats, chocolate croissants, mars ices, caramel cake bars,.
im not joking thats literally what my last shop was like. plus some milk aha



Jas029 said:


> THIS!!!
> THIS IS TURTLE CHEESECAKE!!!
> https://samscheesecakes.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/TurtleCheesecake.jpg

nomnomnomnomnom <3



nightkd said:


> I have to translate for DH... Like when we were in the UK and went to subway, he'd order his sandwich and say "and some chips..." and I'd have to say "crisps!" so the person serving knew what the hell he was talking about! :rofl:

lolol, "erm no sir we dont sell chips here.." :wacko:


----------



## Jas029

annawrigley said:


> they do the shitty belgian ones a lot of places here , i dont see why cos the american ones are tonssssss nicer.

:rofl: that's weird, here Belgian ones are like.. fancy? I don't know.. they're rare and "luxurious" (didn't know waffles could be considered luxurious huh?) :haha:


----------



## flutterbywing

annawrigley said:


> flutterbywing said:
> 
> 
> UK gals wanting waffles, ALDI!!!!!!!!!
> 
> tesco do em too! you lot clearly havent been looking hard enough :winkwink:
> they do the shitty belgian ones a lot of places here , i dont see why cos the american ones are tonssssss nicer.Click to expand...

Oh I know, but the Aldi ones as cheap and yuuuuuuuum, and I live 5 min walk from aldi


----------



## trashit

aldi waffles? Never tried them. I just have morribobs ones ;) its only round the corner so i get most my shit from there. Lol the chips crisps thing confuses me, well actually lots of things do :wacko: lol.


----------



## Hamsterlovin

trashit said:


> :rofl: trunk! Sidewalk, subway, cop, cab...
> Its boot, pavement, underground, policeman and taxi! :rofl:

In Ireland we would say (and I speak for myself as everyones different!)

boot, path, underground (though not even an issue as we don't have one!), Garda and taxi :)


----------



## Shireena__x

i havea really intresting question(well 2) that i would luuuurrrvve to no the answer too my american teens

Gumbo? wat the heck is it??:shrug:

also when you ''go off to college'', isthat our version of going university??

thanks =]


----------



## dontworry

Shireena__x said:


> i havea really intresting question(well 2) that i would luuuurrrvve to no the answer too my american teens
> 
> Gumbo? wat the heck is it??:shrug:
> 
> also when you ''go off to college'', isthat our version of going university??
> 
> thanks =]

Gumbo is basically just a stew/soup... Usually prety thick. There's like seafood gumbo, Cajun gumbo,etc.
And yes, going to college is the same at uni in most cases.

What's monster munch? Or whatever it's called lmao


----------



## nightkd

dontworry said:


> Shireena__x said:
> 
> 
> i havea really intresting question(well 2) that i would luuuurrrvve to no the answer too my american teens
> 
> Gumbo? wat the heck is it??:shrug:
> 
> also when you ''go off to college'', isthat our version of going university??
> 
> thanks =]
> 
> Gumbo is basically just a stew/soup... Usually prety thick. There's like seafood gumbo, Cajun gumbo,etc.
> And yes, going to college is the same at uni in most cases.
> 
> What's monster munch? Or whatever it's called lmaoClick to expand...

Monster Munch are a kind of crisp/chip...They're basically chips in the form of a 'monster' foot :) (well kind of chips...the texture is much like cheetos)... :)

https://https.cdnlayer.com/smoola/00/00/98/5e8f4b9daddcb523_m.jpg


----------



## princess_x0

yummmm monster munch :)
what's meatloaf? is it like a loaf of meat? :puke: x


----------



## nightkd

princess_x0 said:


> yummmm monster munch :)
> what's meatloaf? is it like a loaf of meat? :puke: x

He's an American singer---Oh no, wrong kind of Meat Loaf :haha:

Alex (DH): Meatloaf is ground beef, with onions, peppers, barbecue sauce, egg - all mixed up by hand "You get your hands right in there and *makes squishy/squelchy noise while doing the actions* it's AWESOME!!" put into a pan (like a bread loaf pan) and baked, so it comes out looking like a loaf of bread.

:thumbup:

xx


----------



## nicholatmn

nightkd said:


> princess_x0 said:
> 
> 
> yummmm monster munch :)
> what's meatloaf? is it like a loaf of meat? :puke: x
> 
> He's an American singer---Oh no, wrong kind of Meat Loaf :haha:
> 
> Alex (DH): Meatloaf is ground beef, with onions, peppers, barbecue sauce, egg - all mixed up by hand "You get your hands right in there and *makes squishy/squelchy noise while doing the actions* it's AWESOME!!" put into a pan (like a bread loaf pan) and baked, so it comes out looking like a loaf of bread.
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

https://i.timeinc.net/recipes/i/recipes/sl/05/04/meatloaf-sl-1041992-l.jpg
*mouth waters*


----------



## annawrigley

ewww whats that on top of it?


----------



## nicholatmn

annawrigley said:


> ewww whats that on top of it?

Baked ketchup. It's really good, I promise!


----------



## Jas029

Blood!!! :haha:

I know people that eat it with ketchup.. I prefer it with gravy tbh.. Ketchup just seems so.. low class :haha:

Meatloaf in gravy.. Mmmm!!

EDIT:Korma looks like dog barf or something :sick:


----------



## nicholatmn

Jas029 said:


> Blood!!! :haha:
> 
> I know people that eat it with ketchup.. I prefer it with gravy tbh.. Ketchup just seems so.. low class :haha:
> 
> Meatloaf in gravy.. Mmmm!!
> 
> EDIT:Korma looks like dog barf or something :sick:

I eat ketchup with everything! :blush: lol not low class at all. Just a really good condiment! :haha:
I've never tried it with gravy. Sounds kind of nasty. lol


----------



## Jas029

nicholatmn said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Blood!!! :haha:
> 
> I know people that eat it with ketchup.. I prefer it with gravy tbh.. Ketchup just seems so.. low class :haha:
> 
> Meatloaf in gravy.. Mmmm!!
> 
> EDIT:Korma looks like dog barf or something :sick:
> 
> I eat ketchup with everything! :blush: lol not low class at all. Just a really good condiment! :haha:
> I've never tried it with gravy. Sounds kind of nasty. lolClick to expand...

I only ever had it with gravy.. its really good actually.. just like gravy from the meat :shrug:

I only prefer ketchup on certain things.. it's not a "must" for me.. But my cousins friend will eat ketchup on ANYTHINGG it's nasty sometimes :haha:


----------



## nightkd

Are we talking Brown Gravy or White Gravy? :lol:

BTW, it doesn't look that appealing to me...DH says BBQ sauce is best. :)

xx

ETA: I love Mayonnaise with Ketchup!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jas029

nightkd said:


> Are we talking Brown Gravy or White Gravy? :lol:
> 
> BTW, it doesn't look that appealing to me...DH says BBQ sauce is best. :)
> 
> xx
> 
> ETA: I love Mayonnaise with Ketchup!!! :thumbup:

brown

Mayo and ketchup? ew!
I don't even like mayo on burgers.. atleast it's not a "must" like ketchup.. So I try not to get it on burgers its just extra unhealthy things I don't require on there :haha:


----------



## nicholatmn

Jas029 said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Blood!!! :haha:
> 
> I know people that eat it with ketchup.. I prefer it with gravy tbh.. Ketchup just seems so.. low class :haha:
> 
> Meatloaf in gravy.. Mmmm!!
> 
> EDIT:Korma looks like dog barf or something :sick:
> 
> I eat ketchup with everything! :blush: lol not low class at all. Just a really good condiment! :haha:
> I've never tried it with gravy. Sounds kind of nasty. lolClick to expand...
> 
> I only ever had it with gravy.. its really good actually.. just like gravy from the meat :shrug:
> 
> I only prefer ketchup on certain things.. it's not a "must" for me.. But _*my cousins friend will eat ketchup on ANYTHINGG*_ it's nasty sometimes :haha:Click to expand...

I'm guilty of doing that. The only thing I wont eat it on is desserts and such. If it has meat in it, I put ketchup on it. :blush:


----------



## TattiesMum

You can buy waffle irons over here :D A mail order company called Lakeland sell them .... along with yummy free recipes ... here you go :D

https://www.lakeland.co.uk/L?content=noticeboard/recipes/waffles.htm


----------



## trashit

waffle irons?! 
Wow :o
i dont eat meat, even when i did i never touched gravy, its disgusting, it ruins your food and makes it all sloppy! Completely takes away the nice tastes! Im not a huge ketchup fan either. I like bbq sauce! Mmmm.


----------



## trashit

meatloaf sounds DISGUSTING. I know i dont like meat but the whole set up just sounds wrong lol. Ive never known anyone to eat it, its def an American thing. Noone answered my question, are scotch pancakes the little ones you toast? I dont like monster much anymore, they changed them back to how they were before i was born and i remember them how they were after (obv) so i want them back!!


----------



## trashit

p.s night kd, mayo and ketchup sounds quite good, i like mayo and sweet chilli ;)


----------



## flutterbywing

I'm a weirdo, don't like gravy, ketchup, mayo ick I wouldn't eat any sauce (even as part of a meal as in like a curry) at all, until I met OH, i do love sour cream and chive, and bbq sauce now tho.

I think I might be being sill but what the hell is white gravy?

Ellie scotch pancakes are the little thick ones that are on the bread isle in tesco or wherever


----------



## trashit

the little tiny ones you buy in packets that are sweet? Theyre nice :D x


----------



## flutterbywing

trashit said:


> the little tiny ones you buy in packets that are sweet? Theyre nice :D x

That's the ones!


----------



## trashit

mmmmm nom nom! I want some now :( im just making a curry!


----------



## flutterbywing

Oooo I want curry now, lol!


----------



## annawrigley

i used to have a candy floss (cotton candy :winkwink:) maker. gutted my mum threw it away :hissy:


----------



## Hamsterlovin

Shireena__x said:


> i havea really intresting question(well 2) that i would luuuurrrvve to no the answer too my american teens
> 
> Gumbo? wat the heck is it??:shrug:
> 
> also when you ''go off to college'', isthat our version of going university??
> 
> thanks =]

In Ireland we mainly use the word college to describe what English people call 'Uni' also and were only across the water from each other :)


----------



## Jas029

White gravy is like made from milk appose to brown gravy which is made from like meat juice/scraps and such..
White gravy is to bland in my eyes.. bleck

Also, We use both college and university here.. Normally bigger "colleges" are called university we just don't use the term "going to uni" we say "going to college" even if the name of the place is called university.. 
It's pretty much the same thing :roll:


----------



## stuffymuffy

annawrigley said:


> i used to have a candy floss (cotton candy :winkwink:) maker. gutted my mum threw it away :hissy:

I used to have one too! But it broke after only using it a few times :cry:


----------



## nightkd

White gravy is basically white sauce (eg the kind you make and add cheese to to make macaroni cheese from scratch) but with lots of pepper :)

xx


----------



## flutterbywing

nightkd said:


> White gravy is basically white sauce (eg the kind you make and add cheese to to make macaroni cheese from scratch) but with lots of pepper :)
> 
> xx

Thanks!


----------



## leoniebabey

annawrigley said:


> i used to have a candy floss (cotton candy :winkwink:) maker. gutted my mum threw it away :hissy:


I had one of these but it never worked :shrug:
Then i went to my friends and she had one & hers actually made candy floor.
I was rather jelous to say the least!



did anybody ever have those ice lolly making things ? You'd fill like a mould thing with juice then put the plastic stick on the top and put them in the freezer. I got mine from mcdonalds i think :shrug:


----------



## flutterbywing

leoniebabey said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> i used to have a candy floss (cotton candy :winkwink:) maker. gutted my mum threw it away :hissy:
> 
> 
> I had one of these but it never worked :shrug:
> Then i went to my friends and she had one & hers actually made candy floor.
> I was rather jelous to say the least!
> 
> 
> 
> did anybody ever have those ice lolly making things ? You'd fill like a mould thing with juice then put the plastic stick on the top and put them in the freezer. I got mine from mcdonalds i think :shrug:Click to expand...

I have some in the freezer now, the question is, who had one of them snowmen things, mr frosty was it


----------



## Love Bunny

i dunno but i used to have one of them kits that made disgusting insect sweets which ooozed gooey sweet stuff... it was great!


----------



## leoniebabey

flutterbywing said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> i used to have a candy floss (cotton candy :winkwink:) maker. gutted my mum threw it away :hissy:
> 
> 
> I had one of these but it never worked :shrug:
> Then i went to my friends and she had one & hers actually made candy floor.
> I was rather jelous to say the least!
> 
> 
> 
> did anybody ever have those ice lolly making things ? You'd fill like a mould thing with juice then put the plastic stick on the top and put them in the freezer. I got mine from mcdonalds i think :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I have some in the freezer now, the question is, who had one of them snowmen things, mr frosty was itClick to expand...


Oh my gosh i remember those but i dont think i even had one :cry:


----------



## Hamsterlovin

flutterbywing said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> i used to have a candy floss (cotton candy :winkwink:) maker. gutted my mum threw it away :hissy:
> 
> 
> I had one of these but it never worked :shrug:
> Then i went to my friends and she had one & hers actually made candy floor.
> I was rather jelous to say the least!
> 
> 
> 
> did anybody ever have those ice lolly making things ? You'd fill like a mould thing with juice then put the plastic stick on the top and put them in the freezer. I got mine from mcdonalds i think :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I have some in the freezer now, the question is, who had one of them snowmen things, mr frosty was itClick to expand...

Oh I did!!! Mr Frosty is the shizz and I remember it used to take loadsa energy to turn the handle thing to crush the ice! Or maybe I was just a weak child haha. Xmas 1994 I believe he appeared in our house :D


----------



## dontworry

Gonna catch up here lol.

Meatloaf: I LOVE meatloaf... but I have my very own recipe that I use, and it's called Brown Sugar Meatloaf, so the sauce is sweet and sticky and MMMMM. It warms my tummy just thinking about it. I hate, hate, HATE touching the raw meat though, so I make my OH mix together everything. He has a lot of fun with it. x)

Ketchup: Don't really care for it unless it's already on something and I can't taste it. I much prefer mustard on most things.

Mayonaise: I'll eat it, but if it gets on me, I get grossed out. Lmao... if that makes sense. If I make a sandwich with it, I only put on such a tiny, tiny bit that you can't even see it, but it has to be spread on the entire slice of bread... lol. BUT if it gets on my finger whilst spreading, I will absolutely, never ever, lick it off. I'm like that with ketchup too. I have no idea why.

Gravy: Ew. My grandparents make me sit over the stove and stir the gravy at Thanksgiving... and I just think it's disgusting. Ours never has much flavor because it's all natural... and it's just gross. The ONLY kind of gravy I love/like is the kind that goes on my biscuits (biscuits and gravy... mmm!).

Curry: LOVE CURRY OMG OMG. I've been craving this above all else, lately, but my OH won't make me any, and I don't want to mess it up! Lol

*Questions:*
Why do you eat pancakes with beans and cheese? I can't picture it... like... are they just plain (not sweet) pancakes or something? I can't imagine that tasting good lol.

Nobody answered my question about marmite/vegemite? What is it? Do you eat it, and what's it made from/taste like?


----------



## dontworry

I double posted on accident... computer is going slow for me!

I used to have a bunch of those molds for "ice lollies haha:)", I wonder what happened to them...


----------



## Hamsterlovin

Oh just remembered, I have an off food topic (sorry ladies lol) silly Q to ask. For some reason over the last few weaks I have been wondering... Say when you UK gals are looking at channel 4 do you in UK and me in Ireland see the same ads as each other. Just wondered cause a few of the ads that come on sometimes have Irish people on them say like the Irish rugby team and it got me thinking do they alter the ads to suit our respective countries? lol Told you it was a silly Q lol but who CARES!! :D


----------



## Jas029

I loveee KFC's mash potatoes and gravy.. On the subject of gravy :haha:

I think when they're talking about pancakes they mean more like crepes :shrug:

Here we just eat pancakes with like butter and syrup.. beans and cheese on our pancakes just seems nasty :haha:


----------



## flutterbywing

Are you in ROI?? 

Sorry dunno about marmite, never eaten it


----------



## leoniebabey

dontworry said:


> Nobody answered my question about marmite/vegemite? What is it? Do you eat it, and what's it made from/taste like?

Ive never tried it but wikipedia says :

The British version of the product is a sticky, dark brown paste with a distinctive, powerful flavour, which is extremely salty and savoury with umami qualities, somewhat comparable to soy sauce. This distinctive taste is reflected in the British company's marketing slogan: "Love it or hate it." It is similar to the Australian Vegemite and Swiss Cenovis.


Ive never tried it however i did like the walkers marmite crisps :shrug: duno if they taste the same as actual marmite though.


----------



## dontworry

Marmite sounds gross... I wonder if I could find some to try lol. If it tastes like soy sauce, I don't know why people would eat it on toast lmao. But whatever floats your boat, I suppose!


----------



## Hamsterlovin

flutterbywing said:


> Are you in ROI??
> 
> Sorry dunno about marmite, never eaten it

Yep I am, in Dublin :D haha know it is a random Q just really intrigueing me at the moment (you would think I had better things to ponder) haha :D


----------



## annawrigley

dontworry said:


> *Questions:*
> Why do you eat pancakes with beans and cheese? I can't picture it... like... are they just plain (not sweet) pancakes or something? I can't imagine that tasting good lol.
> 
> Nobody answered my question about marmite/vegemite? What is it? Do you eat it, and what's it made from/taste like?

personally i wouldnt eat pancakes with beans and cheese yuk but yeah its like crepes just with no sugar or anything added so they're just like savoury pancakes. weird
marmite is "yeast extract", although god knows what that means.
its a spread.. kind of. it has the texture of like syrup, looks kinda like molasses. i dunno how to describe the taste but its REALLY strong, kinda salty, you have it on toast and stuff but cos its so strong you only need the tiniest bit.
and like leonie said in that quote, you love it or hate it. lol
no idea about vegemite but i imagine its simialr :shrug:



Hamsterlovin said:


> Oh just remembered, I have an off food topic (sorry ladies lol) silly Q to ask. For some reason over the last few weaks I have been wondering... Say when you UK gals are looking at channel 4 do you in UK and me in Ireland see the same ads as each other. Just wondered cause a few of the ads that come on sometimes have Irish people on them say like the Irish rugby team and it got me thinking do they alter the ads to suit our respective countries? lol Told you it was a silly Q lol but who CARES!! :D

an OFF-FOOD TOPIC?? :shock:
lol, yer i think they do, i think they even change them depending on whereabouts in england you are like in london they have different adverts to in yorkshire. idk why!


----------



## Hamsterlovin

annawrigley said:


> dontworry said:
> 
> 
> *Questions:*
> Why do you eat pancakes with beans and cheese? I can't picture it... like... are they just plain (not sweet) pancakes or something? I can't imagine that tasting good lol.
> 
> Nobody answered my question about marmite/vegemite? What is it? Do you eat it, and what's it made from/taste like?
> 
> personally i wouldnt eat pancakes with beans and cheese yuk but yeah its like crepes just with no sugar or anything added so they're just like savoury pancakes. weird
> marmite is "yeast extract", although god knows what that means.
> its a spread.. kind of. it has the texture of like syrup, looks kinda like molasses. i dunno how to describe the taste but its REALLY strong, kinda salty, you have it on toast and stuff but cos its so strong you only need the tiniest bit.
> and like leonie said in that quote, you love it or hate it. lol
> no idea about vegemite but i imagine its simialr :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamsterlovin said:
> 
> 
> Oh just remembered, I have an off food topic (sorry ladies lol) silly Q to ask. For some reason over the last few weaks I have been wondering... Say when you UK gals are looking at channel 4 do you in UK and me in Ireland see the same ads as each other. Just wondered cause a few of the ads that come on sometimes have Irish people on them say like the Irish rugby team and it got me thinking do they alter the ads to suit our respective countries? lol Told you it was a silly Q lol but who CARES!! :D Click to expand...
> 
> an OFF-FOOD TOPIC?? :shock:
> lol, yer i think they do, i think they even change them depending on whereabouts in england you are like in london they have different adverts to in yorkshire. idk why!Click to expand...

Thanks Anna for your reply, I know off food topic is a bit FAR OUT in this thread  haha!! Now I have the answer to that Q I can now go off and ponder another pointless yet highly entertaining thought :D


----------



## flutterbywing

I agree with Anna I think they do different ads everywhere!


----------



## KrisKitten

i has question

ahem
SLoppy joes? What do they actually taste like?
Coz they look soooo good on tv....mmmm

also i have a phobia of ketchup..it freaks me out..i hate the smell, taste, look, feel ERLACK
And trash! How can u not like gravy? Ur a northern lass?
My northern roots mean i love my gravy on everything...mmm chips and gravy XD Mash and hgravy is all time win....pie...roasts....the list is endless XD


----------



## leoniebabey

^^^^
mmmm gravy chip butttys


----------



## tasha41

Sloppy joes are not my favourite thing... 

They are ground beef browned in a pan and then tomatoey sauce on them, but it's not like pasta sauce.. it's like ketchupy more.. lol.. I think most people add onion too in their meat.. 

Then scooped onto a hamburger bun.. very messy.. but you don't put like lettuce, pickles etc like a burger you just eat the saucy meat stuff on it


----------



## KrisKitten

:sick:
ketchup
:sick:

ill forget u ever sed that and wander back to my imagination....:haha:


----------



## Shireena__x

so is asloppy joe like mince meat in a burger tasha?


----------



## Shireena__x

oh one more thing (question for tasha)

canadian bacon? i no its bacon from canada but like tv shows make out its the best bacon in the whole wide world, no why? like do u pu anythin special in it


----------



## tasha41

Lol Canadian bacon is realllyyy good but it's peameal bacon, not like regular bacon at all really. It's.. I guess somewhat like ham but a million times better lol. It's salty, it has this coating.. I think it's cornmeal probably.. it's not crispy like regular bacon.. looks like this:

https://guiltykitchen.com/images/Peameal%20Bacon%203.jpg

https://www.homersteinweiss.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/peameal.jpg

^ And there it is on a sandwich... super yummy!!!

This is the "normal" bacon in case I need to clarify lol:

https://michaelscomments.files.wordpress.com/2009/10/bacon.jpg


----------



## nightkd

Urgh, thinking about cornmeal makes me want to throw up...morning sickness after effects! :dohh:

Also...ham...ew.

xx


----------



## tasha41

It's hard to explain because it's not ham just kind of like ham. It is cured meat I think so it's quite salty... it's honestly soo good...


----------



## KrisKitten

that looks like the normal bacon we have here?
The last pic is of streaky bacon...w8 how do u just copy pics from google onto here? xxx


----------



## KrisKitten

https://www.itsorganicfood.co.uk/images/wickham%20-%20smoked%20back%20bacon.JPG


----------



## KrisKitten

thats the bacon i know and love xxxx


----------



## tasha41

Lol, yeah I looked on wikipedia, it seems your "normal bacon" is our back bacon/Canadian bacon/peameal bacon?? I don't think it is that common in the USA and that's why we call it Canadian bacon over here.

And our regular bacon is your streaky bacon?? lol.


----------



## nightkd

What's the difference between 'normal' bacon and 'streaky' bacon??! I just picked up bacon from Tesco and got on with it... I do the same here, only...at Walmart!! :rofl:


----------



## KrisKitten

theres more fat on streaky bacon....its streaked with it :haha:
lol its long and thin and easy to crisp

the other bacon is rounder at the top and streaky at the bottom...its the bacon of bacon buttys :lol:


----------



## tasha41

We also have this type of bacon lol, though I don't know anyone who would fry up pancetta and eat it like bacon, it's good crumbled in pasta... mmm:

https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/content/knowhow/glossary/pancetta/image.jpg


----------



## KrisKitten

mmm pancetta

im currently eating some German sausage XD

naughty jokes aside pls...im fully aware my OH is german.......i am actually eating sausage from the fridge :haha: xxx


----------



## nightkd

I like the fat, so I just go for the cheapest bacon that has plenty of fat and at least a bit of meat (to keep the OH happy :winkwink:)! :lol:

x


----------



## nightkd

KrisKitten said:


> mmm pancetta
> 
> im currently eating some German sausage XD
> 
> naughty jokes aside pls...im fully aware my OH is german.......i am actually eating sausage from the fridge :haha: xxx

:haha:


----------



## Jas029

Sloppy joes are sooo good IMO..

I've craved them MANY times being pregnant and they're so delicious and easy to make :haha:

Canadian bacon on pizza is good.. But since being pregnant I'm put off alot of meat and don't put it on my pizza anymore..


----------

